# Thank you!



## LeislB (14/10/20)

I want to send a huge shout out to @Dela Rey Steyn. He saw I was on the hunt for a drop and missed out on a few opportunities and offered to send me one.

I see you are often involved in the blessing forum members and as a recipient of such a blessing want to tell you that it is very much appreciated. Your kindness and generosity reminds me of all that is good about humanity.

He even wicked it for me and sent it attached to an Atty stand - what a legend! 

Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 21 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (14/10/20)

Vote @Dela Rey Steyn for an up and coming pif master v2. 0

Good job bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (14/10/20)

What a legend @Dela Rey Steyn deserves a medal great person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/10/20)

LeislB said:


> I want to send a huge shout out to @Dela Rey Steyn. He saw I was on the hunt for a drop and missed out on a few opportunities and offered to send me one.
> 
> I see you are often involved in the blessing forum members and as a recipient of such a blessing want to tell you that it is very much appreciated. Your kindness and generosity reminds me of all that is good about humanity.
> 
> ...



It is only a pleasure @LeislB! I know you are going to get a lot more use out of it than I am. Enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/10/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (14/10/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn is a prime example of that which is at the heart of this community! Awesome stuff brother!

Reactions: Agree 9 | Thanks 1


----------

